# How reputable is KEH.com?



## quackal (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anyone purchased from them?...how reputable are they with regards to classifying their lenses and customer service?

Looking at a 17-55mm f/2.8 for about $160 less than most other sites I've checked.

thank you for the feedback.


----------



## bruce282 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've bought cameras, lenses and flashes from them. If anything they underrate their stuff, BGN is really more like GOOD.

Of course YMMV.

Bruce


----------



## quackal (Feb 2, 2011)

with re: to their products...

"used" means they bought from someone else, or rebuilt?


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2011)

Bought from someone else.

Re-built would be called refurbished, or re-maufactured.

KEH.com has a great reputation and you can check any online seller at www.resellerratings.com


----------



## benhasajeep (Feb 2, 2011)

KEH is a top notch company.  I would not think twice about buying anything from them.  And I have made several purchases from them (all used equipment).  And I agree with above, their grading of used equipment is much much higher than some other used dealers.  You can count on the item being better than some other companines with the same grade.

Even some bargain items can be a very good deal.  You can call them and ask actual condition.  Sometimes an item may be listed as bargain only due to etching or lots of brassing.  But the lens or camera will be fully functional.

Unfortunately they do not have a show room.  Of course that could be a good thing since I travel to Atlanta alot.  I would be in trouble if I could just pop in when ever I wanted.


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2011)

Purchased and even sold them many things.....  Good bunch.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've only had good experiences with KEH.


----------



## smeat (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome company


----------



## Buckster (Feb 6, 2011)

My (several) dealings with them have all been good.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2011)

bruce282 said:


> I've bought cameras, lenses and flashes from them. If anything they underrate their stuff, BGN is really more like GOOD.
> 
> Of course YMMV.
> 
> Bruce


My experience has been the same.  BGN is pretty damn good.

IMO, I wouldn't worry unless they're calling it UG (ugly).  Then you should read the description carefully - they'll usually tell you exactly what is messed up, or missing, whatever.

BGN just means it might have a few cosmetic flaws, but nothing that actually affects any functions or image quality.  Usually, what they consider a cosmetic flaw, most people would hardly even notice.


Now, you *could* get some BGN stuff with scuffed up finish or whatever - but that has never been the case for me so far.  I almost always buy BGN from them, and I've always been surprised (in a good way) when I opened the box.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 6, 2011)

Not only do they under rate their lenses, they offer hassle free returns on used gear. I will continue to shop them.


----------



## heez10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good honest people to deal with!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Feb 7, 2011)

When i bought my 70-200 f/2.8, I wanted to buy from B&H, but they were closed for holiday. I went to keh.com and figured I would try it, they had decent reviews.  I had no problems, processed and shipped fast. I am happy 

(Actually one thing that bugged me, my lens box itself came a little smooshed, but thanks to the well packaged lens thanks to canon, its ok; probably due to shipping)


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 7, 2011)

I should have noted KEH's site is lacking. You'd think a photo company would have bigger photos of some of the items, and more views. Just a nit though.


----------



## digital flower (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought a 80-200 2.8 used from them over the holidays. It was EX+ and when it arrived I couldn't believe the stellar condition on the lens (it is the old style from the 90's). The lens looks and works perfect. The leather case for the lens is absolutely flawless too. I have already done more damage (dings, etc) to the lens than it had when I got it 2 months ago. 

I would definitely buy from them again as the shipping arrived just as they said it would (couple of days before Xmas) and the shipping charges were fair.


----------

